# Reference material for the 24 posture form.



## TaiChiTJ (Jul 28, 2013)

been roaming the web with google using the "related:" method. Happened across this site. gives a little review of what their video has in it. Short application demo, thought I'd share it. 


http://www.kungfumaster.com.hk/e-taichi_24.html


----------

